

23 Typefaces Join MoMA Permanent Collection - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/24/arts/24iht-design24.html

======
gjm11
Information from MOMA itself, including a list of the typefaces and pictures
of them all: [http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2011/01/24/digital-
fo...](http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2011/01/24/digital-fonts-23-new-
faces-in-moma-s-collection)

And here's the brief list of typefaces: OCR-A, New Alphabet, Bell Centennial,
ITC Galliard, FF Meta, Oakland, Keedy Sans, FF Beowolf, Template Gothic, Dead
History, HTF Didot, FF Blur, Mason, Mantinia, Interstate, Big Caslon, FF DIN,
Walker, Verdana, Mercury, Miller, Retina, Gotham.

(Trivia: Oakland [EDIT: duh, no, FF Beowolf; thanks, _prs_!] was designed by
Just van Rossum, brother of Guido van Rossum, creator of the Python
programming language.)

~~~
prs
Minor correction: FF Beowolf rather than Oakland was designed by Just van
Rossum.

[http://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?object_id=...](http://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?object_id=139326)

~~~
marcusbooster
Minor correction: Beowolf was designed by Just van Rossum _and_ Erik van
Blokland.

It was written in Postscript and was the first typeface to dynamically change
every time it printed.

------
chr15
MoMA website has the list of typefaces (scroll down) as well as pictures:
[http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2011/01/24/digital-
fo...](http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2011/01/24/digital-fonts-23-new-
faces-in-moma-s-collection)

------
Umalu
Interesting that more than half of these 23 fonts are from just three
designers: Carter, Hoefler and Frere-Jones. Carter alone accounts for 30%.
Carter's Georgia, not included here, is an unsung masterpiece of a display
font, tarnished a bit by ubiquity, sure, but still so easy on the eyes.

~~~
bayleo
Georgia will forever be ensconced by the schoolchildren of the nineties as the
best font to subtly enlarge Times New Roman, lengthening a school-paper,
without actually changing the point size.

------
dzuc
Incase anyone is wondering about the shirt in the article photograph:
[http://www.experimentaljetset.nl/archive/john-paul-ringo-
geo...](http://www.experimentaljetset.nl/archive/john-paul-ringo-george.html)

